# Professional Detailers...Insurance???



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm currently looking into insurance for a friend who's looking to step up into a detailing business. Been trying to get a combined quote for that and my car sales business. 
I'm having a nightmare finding people to cover the level of indemnity you need for the types of cars worked on. Had 1 quote which seemed quite high. 

Just wondering if anyone could be so kind as to suggest the best way of doing it and who you use. What sort of ballpark figure are you paying also maybe? (pm me if you prefer)

Any help would be massively appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

try Coversure in the traders section :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately you won't be able to combine his and your business unless you are set up as a formal "partnership" business. If you are two self employed individuals, you will need two separate policies, one for each business.

Premiums can be high if your friend needs to drive customers cars with a high value. If he is going mobile, he can save a fortune by asking customers to move their cars for him. Liability insurance on the other hand shouldn't be a problem. 

If he has a unit, there are other things to consider, but it will be difficult to cover customer's cars unless the unit is self contained in his sole occupation.


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Andy.

Lloyd. do you have a non 0800 number I can call you on from my mobile please to talk about it?


----------

